# اقتحام مجموعة من السلفيين المتشددين على كنيسة بشبرا الخيمة



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*اقتحام سلفيين متشددين كنيسة بشبرا الخيمة*

[YOUTUBE]mFAcopQM3V0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ابو الغار: اقتحام مبنى خدمات كنيسة "شبرا الخيمة" امر كارثى وخطير 

 كتب-عماد توماس
استنكر الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، قيام مجموعة من السلفيين باقتحام مبنى تابع لمطرانية شبرا الخيمة وقاموا بتعليق يافطة كتبوا عليها مسجد الرحمة، ووصف هذا الاعتداء بالامر الكارثى والخطير الذى يجب ان يحقق فيه رئيس الجمهورية

وعبر "ابو الغار"، خلال اتصال هاتفى مع بنرامج "صباحك يا مصر" على قناة "دريم"، عن دهشته ان يحدث ذلك فى دولة ديمقراطية وبعد ثورة 25 يناير مؤكدا على ان الانبا "مرقس"ن أسقف شبرا الخيمة، اكد له لعى تواجد اللافتة "مسجد الرحمة" حتى الان. وأن تتدخل الامن دائما ينفى الواقعة او يحضر متاخرا، مطالبا ان يتحرك لامن بدلا من الحديث فى الاعلام

واعتبر "ابو الغار"، أن دلالالة هذا الحدث هو رسالة من السلفيين انهم سيفعولن ما يريدونه بدون ضابط ولا احد يستطيع ان يمنعهم فلهم حماية من الدولة والحكومة محملا الدولة المسؤلة لو "ولعت الدنيا" فى شبرا الخيمة-بحسب تعبيرة

واكد الانبا مرقس على ان المبنى مرخص متسائلا تحت اى شرع يقوم السلفيين بالصلاة فى مبنى الكنيسة واعتباره مسجدا؟


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

خالد سعيد لا يوجد دليل على أن مقتحمي مبنى خدمات مطرانية شبرا سلفيون أبدى الدكتور خالد سعيد، المتحدث الرسمي باسم الجبهة السلفية، اعتراضه الشديد على ما يتردد من أنباء حول اقتحام بعض السلفيين لمبنى خدمات مطرانية شبرا والصلاة بداخله، مؤكداً أن هذا ليس من أفعال السلفيين. وأضاف في تصريحات لـ "الوطن": "لا يوجد دليل واحد يثبت أن هؤلاء سلفيين فمن الممكن أن يكونوا من أي فصيل آخر. وطالب سعيد، الجهات المختصة بالتحقيق في الواقعة، وإذا ثبت أنهم من السلفيين يتم محاسبتهم. وأوضح أن السلفيين يسيرون على السنن المحمدية، مستشهدا برفض عمر بن الخطاب الصلاة في كنيسة القيامة حتى لا يتخذها المسلمون سنة من بعده.
​


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

"جبرائيل" لـ"مرسي": إلى متى تعجز الدولة عن حماية مواطنيها من الاقباط من موجات العنف التي تزايدت بكثرة بعد توليكم الحكم؟!

 أستنكر الدكتور "نجيب جبرائيل" - رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان - هجوم عدد من السلفيين على مبنى خدمات تابع لمطرانية "شبرا الخيمة"، وتعليق عليه لافته "مسجد الرحمن".

وقال "جبرائيل" أن الإسلاميين المتشديين يفسدون فرحة الأقباط بقدوم البابا "تاوضروس" الثانى، ويعتدون على مبنى خدمات تابع لمطرانية شبرا الخيمة في ظل عجز الدولة عن حماية أقباط مصر.

وعلى الجانب الآخر؛ تقدم "جبرائيل" ببلاغ للنائب العام على خلفية هذه الواقعه، طالبه خلاله بتقدم الجناة إلى محاكمة عاجلة إرساء لمبد أ المواطنة وحماية لحرمات الملكية التابعة لدور العبادة .

ووجه "جبرائيل" برسالة للرئيس "مرسي" قال خلالها :"إلى متى تعجز الدولة عن حماية مواطنيها من الاقباط من موجات العنف التي تزايدت بكثرة بعد توليكم الحكم، وهل تعتبرون فعلاً أنكم رئيسًا لكل المصريين أم أن الأقباط مواطنون من الدرجة الثانية ".

لافتًا أن العالم ومنظمات حقوق الانسان ترصد موجات العنف التى يتعرض لها الاقباط، واختفاء البنات القاصرات وتزويجهم وانتهاك حمايتهن .




الاقباط متحدون


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بوحامد الإعتداء على «مطرانية شبرا» بلطجة بأسم الدين تمارسها التيارات السلفية

 قال محمد أبو حامد النائب السابق في البرلمان أن الإعتداء على مطرانية شبرا و وضع يفطة تحمل اسم مسجد عليها هو "بلطجة بإسم الدين و يجب على التيارات السلفية و الجماعات الجهادية أن يعلموا أن الشعب لن يسمح لهم بالإعتداء على الكنائس حتى إذا كتبوا عليها مسجد أو غير ذلك لن نسمح بالبلطجة على الشعب مسيحي أو مسلم باسم الدين" . وأضاف أبو حامد عبر صفحته على الفيس بوك "إذا لم تتصدى الدولة وبحزم لهذه البلطجة الدينية بغض النظر عن توجه القيادة السياسية للبلاد سوف ننزل و ندافع عن الكنائس بأيدينا و لتعلم هذه الجماعات الإرهابية المتخلفة أنهم أبعد ما يكونوا عن حقيقة الدين فهما و عملا و أنهم يسيئون للإسلام و أننا لن نترك بلدنا و شعبنا لتعبث به هذه الجماعات الدينية الإرهابية" على حد وصفه.


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الاسم عنو ان للسلفين
مسجد الرحمة دىاسماء مساجد سلفية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مسجد اللحمة
أقول إنهم زلنطحية أنطاع 
المشرفين يزعلوا   منى 
وإدارة المنتدى  تشيل مشاركاتى 

>>>  إيه بأءه يا  كماعة ..:::   أصل مبنى المطرانية حفظ ربع القرءن ودعاء الاستفتاح  وشرح الله صدره للاظلام......  وإظلامه صحيح شرعاً بصرف النظر على إشهاره فى مشيخه الاظهر
من وحى التغرير بالاناث[ ]

>>>  يبقوا  أنطاع  وآلا  مش  أنطاع  ...كرعين وآلا  مش  كرعيين 
طيب أهو ...  على عينك  يا تاجر 
*فيه نطاعة وكراعة  أكثر من كدة *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*النيوولوك الكديد*

*
النيو  لوك  الجديد

أو الموضة  فى  باغييييه  السنة دى 
أو إستراتيجيات المرحلة الحالية الخالية 
تنكر  العصابات السلفية لجرائمها  والادعاء كذبا  بخلو صحيفتها من    الجرائم المخزية الجبانة التى يرتكبونها ضد الانسانية  موجهه   ضد  الامنين المدنيين العزل 

>=  فقد أعلنت   العصابات  الفاشية التلفية  [  الجماعة الاجرامية ]

أنهم سيقاضون  كل من  إفترى  عليهم - يا  ولداه - أنهم خطفوا أو غرروا  بسارة إسحق فتاة الضبعة الشهيرة 
والان ينكرون   الاستيلاء على مبنى المطرانية بالقرصنة والتهكير -  وهم أهل له خير خلف لخير سلف !!

الجماعة الاجرامية  فى النيولوك  أجبن  وأضعف  أن تعلن مسئؤليتها  عن  إجرامها 
أجرمت  وحسن إجرامها ..


>>>  يبقوا  أنطاع  وآلا  مش  أنطاع  ...كرعين وآلا  مش  كرعيين 
طيب أهو ...  على عينك  يا تاجر 
فيه نطاعة وكراعة  أكثر من كدة ​*​


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

خاص الأقباط متحدون
قام مجموعة من المُنتمين للتيار السلفي المتشدد أمس بإقتحام مبنى خدمات تابع لمطرانية شبرا الخيمة، وتعليق يافطة تؤكد أن أرض مبنى الخدمات المسيحي ليست إلا مسجد إسلامي يدعى "الرحمة" في تحد واضح للقانون ولمسيحي المنطقة الين دفعوا من أموالهم لشراء المبنى.
وأوضحت مصادر لنا بأن هناك مجموعة بعينها مًتشددة دينيًا تقوم بتحريض الأهالى من المسلمين على إحتلال مبنى الخدمات المسيحي تحت دعاوى أن المسيحية دين "نجاسة وكفر" .
وأضاف المصدر ذاته بأن هناك مايقرب من 16 ألف قطعه سلاح ألي يمتلكها السلفيين ويهددوا بإستخدامها لقتل المسيحيين في حال مطالبتهم بعودة المبنى المغتصب لهم.
الجدير بالذكر أن أحد العائلاتوتدعى الـ "سعودى " الكبري من أهالى المنطقة المسلمين ترعي المُتشددين دينيًا وتؤيد سطوتهم على مبنى الخدمات المسيحي،والذي أدى أهل المنطقة بالأمس الصلوات الإسلامية داخله ، وسيؤدونها الجمعة المقبلة التي تُلقب بجمعة "نصرة الشريعه".


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KKyKq0HkGvY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشاهدتي الشخصيه
وصل الينا خبر منتشر عل النت باقتحام كنيسة مارمينا بشبرا الخيمه وتعليق يافطه علي الكنيسه تفيد تحويلها الي مسجد ونشوب اشتباكات بين مسلمين ومسيحين، وبدأت اتصل باصدقائي في منطقتي لتحديد مكان الكنيسه سبب المشكله ولكن دون جدوي

فقررت ان أمُر بنفسي علي الكنائس للتأكد من صحة المعلومه من عدمها ... فذهبت انا و
وبدأنا جولتنا بالسياره
وعندما وصلنا لمطرانية شبرا الخيمه التي انتشرت اخبار تفيد باقتحامها وجدنا الوضع هادئ جداً ولكن باب الكنيسه مفتوح علي غير العاده في تلك الساعه التي اقتربت من الثانيه والنصف فجرا فنزلت من السياره وسألنا الامن المكلف بحراسة المطرانيه هل من مشكله؟ فكان الرد : لا مافيش حاجه دي المشكله عند الارض اللي بعد سنتر عبده في المنشيه

فركبنا السياره وتوجهنا الي المكان الذي وصفه فرد الامن لنا في شارع حافظ السودي المتفرع من شارع احمد عرابي ووجدنا قطعة ارض تحت الانشاء لم يتم منها الا الاساس فقط ومُعلق عليها لافته مكتوب عليها مسجد الرحمن 

لم تمر دقيقه كامله حتي تجمع حولنا بعض اهالي المنطقه وبيد احدهم بندقيه آلي واخر فرد خرطوش وكوكتيل اسلحه منها الظاهر ومنها المخفي في الملابس وكأنهم في حالة حرب طبعاً وبدأ حواري مع احدهم ...

الشخص: انتو مين؟
انا: احنا مجموعه من شباب الثوره وسمعنا عن موضوع المشكله علي النت وان حصلت اشتباكات ونزلنا عشان نتأكد من الخبر

الشخص: لالالا اشتباكات ايه ... دا المسيحيين دول اصحابنا واخواتنا
انا: اومال ايه اللي حصل بالظبط؟

الشخص: ديه حتة ارض بتاعت جماعه مسيحيين وسمعنا انها هاتتبني كنيسه ومالهاش تراخيص فالمشايخ بتوع المنطقه وقفولهم وعلقنا اليافطه دي وصلينا في الارض وهاننزل نصلي فيها الفجر كمان

انا: طيب انت والمشايخ ايه اللي يضايقكم لو اتبنت كنيسه مع انها لو اتبنت كباريه مش هاتعملو كده
الشخص: ماينفعش تتبني اولا عشان مالهاش تراخيص ولازم يطلعلها قرار جمهوري وبعدين احنا عندنا زاويه علي اول الشارع والكنيسه هاتأذي مشاعرنا

انا مندهشا: والزاويه دي مترخصه؟
وكان الرد الصادم من هذا الشخص: وهو بيوت ربنا محتاجه تراخيص يا استاذ؟

فكتمت بنفسي الجمله الاعتراضيه الشهيره وقولت له: يعني هي الكنيسه برضو مش بيت ربنا؟
الشخص: يطلعولها ترخيص واحنا نسيبها تتبني وان شاء الله مش هاتتبني و يا اما يبيعوهالنا يا يأجرولنا الدور الارضي نعمله زاويه يا اما مش هاتتبني خالص

فأتي لي الشخص الذي يحمل السلاح الالي وسألني: انتو مين اللي زقكم علينا بقا؟
فرد عليه الشخص الاول وقاله: دول من بتتوع الثوره بس شباب محترمه

قولتله شكرا علي التوضيح وانصرفت من المكان انا واصدقائي

(منقول عن صفحة المصرى الفصيح)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SUINiqwUOeI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 نوفمبر 2012)

لا بد مو وقفة جرئية من الدولة او تعلن الدوله عجزها عن حماية المسيحين وكنائسهم


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

تابع اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو الكارثة التى وقعت فى مبنى خدمات كنيسة مارمينا وابوسيفين بمنطقة منطى بشبرا الخيمة ببالغ الحزن لما ألت اليه الاوضاع فى عصر النهضة ، فى غياب تام للدولة و مؤسساتها. وقال الاتحاد :"حيث تابع الاتحاد من خلال اعضائه بالمنطقة قيام بعض المتشددين بمهاجمة المبنى "المرخص" والاستيلاء عليه وعلى معدات المقاول واقاموا بداخله شعائر صلاة العشاء وهم مدججين بالسلاح التى تعددت ما بين الناريه و البيضاء و الشوم و العصى و علقوا لافتة تحمل اسم مسجد "عباد الرحمن " على المبنى. وادعوا ان الارض بالاساس مملوكة لشخص مسلم بالرغم من صدور تصاريح للمبنى كمبنى خدمات تابع للكنيسة وهو ما ينذر بخطر داهم حيث انها اول سابقة فى تاريخ مصر ان يتم اقتحام مكان ذو طابع دينى. ويتم محاولة تحويله إلى مسجد، هذه الحادثه كحلقة ضمن مسلسل الاعتداءات التى تقع على دور العبادة المسيحيه بعد الثورة - حيث غابت دولة القانون وتوحشت دولة الغاب و اصبح الاعتداء على المسيحيين و دور عبادتهم امراً لا يحرك ساكنا لمؤسسات دولة النهضة -وكعادة الشرطة المصرية لم تحضر ولم تستجيب وانتظر قيادات الاتحاد كثيرا ، و لقد فاض الكيل فان لم يقدر القائمون على مقدرات البلاد خطورة الموقف فان الحل سيكون عصيب على الجميع. طالب اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو المتواجدين وأيضًا كافه الشباب بالانسحاب حقنا للدماء ولكن لا نستطيع ضمان استمرار التحكم فى رجال ماسبيرو، والشباب القبطى اكثر من هذا وكنيستهم مغتصبة فالموت اهون على جميعنا من هذا. مؤكدًا أن الشباب القبطي يشعر بحنق و ضيق شديدين نتيجة رعونة النظام الحاكم فى التعامل مع مثل هذه الحوادث ومرتكبيها. وحذر الاتحاد من وقوع كارثه حقيقيه إن لم تتخذ الجهات المختصه الإجراءات الحازمة والرادعة، والقبض على كافه المتورطين وتقديمهم لجهات التحقيق الفورى فى اثاره الفتنه فى ارجاء مصر كى ينتهى هذا الهراء عند هذا الحد. مشيرًا إلى أن الحادث ظهر فيه وبقوة من يريد سحب مصر لمستنقع الفتنة الطائفية ونحن لن ننجر وراءه لكننا سنستخدم كل وسائل السلميه البعيده عن العنف والقانونيه فى المطالبة بحقوقنا فى المواطنه الكامله الغير منتقصة والحقوق المصونه بدستور مدنى يساوى بين الجميع، ولا يميز بين مواطنيه فى الدين والجنس واللون واللغه. وأكَّد إن لم تعود الينا حقوقنا "كل حقوقنا " ويتم معاقبة المجرمين " كل المجرمين"، فلن نترك حق من حقوق المواطنة الكاملة وسنظل نطالب بها وبالطرق السلمية والقانونية.

الأقباط متحدون


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمد ابو حامد ، النائب البرلمانى السابق 
*
*الإعتداء على مطرانية شبرا و وضع يفطة تحمل إسم مسجد عليها هو بلطجة بإسم الدين و يجب على التيارات السلفية و الجماعات الجهادية أن يعلموا أن الشعب لن يسمح لهم بالإعتداء على الكنائس حتى إذا كتبوا عليها مسجد أو غير ذلك لن نسمح بالبلطجة على الشعب مسيحي أو مسلم بإسم الدين و إذا لم تتصدى الدولة وبحزم لهذه البلطجة الدينية بغض النظر عن توجه القيادة السياسية للبلاد سوف ننزل و ندافع عن الكنائس بأيدينا و لتعلم هذه الجماعات الإرهابية المتخلفة أنهم أبعد ما يكونوا عن حقيقة الدين فهما و عملا و أنهم يسيئون للإسلام و أننا لن نترك بلدنا و شعبنا لتعبث به هذه الجماعات. الدينية الإرهابية. / حكم الجماعات الدينية عار و خيانة*


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*
**          وصف محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي،  ما   حدث من قبل بعض السلقيين باقتحام مبنى ملحق بمطرانية شبرا الخيمة مساء    أمس، وإقامة الصلاة به، وتعليق لافتة تحمل مقولة "مسجد الرحمة" بالأمر    الكارثي.  *

* وتساءل أبو الغار، في مداخلة هاتفية له مع الإعلامية جيهان منصور في    برنامج "صباحك يامصر"، كيف يحدث هذا في دولة ديمقراطية بعد الثورة؟ على    الرئيس محمد مرسي التحقيق في تلك الواقعة حاليًا.  * 

* ونقل أبو الغار، تأكيد الأنبا مرقص لهذه الواقعة، وأن اللافتة لازالت موجودة.  * 

* وحول نفي الجهات الأمنية حدوث ذلك، قال أبو الغار: "الأمن دائمًا ينفي كل شيء ولا يصدق". * 

* المصدر : الوطن* 
​


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*"جبرائيل" لـ"مرسي": إلى متى تعجز  الدولة عن حماية مواطنيها من الاقباط من موجات العنف التي تزايدت بكثرة بعد توليكم  الحكم؟!*

* الثلاثاء ٦ نوفمبر ٢٠١٢ - ٤٥: ١٠  ص +01:00 CET * 
* حجم الخط : 



 



 



 



* 


* 



* 
* نجيب جبرائيل * 
*  خاص: الأقباط متحدون* 
* أستنكر الدكتور "نجيب جبرائيل" - رئيس منظمة الاتحاد  المصري لحقوق الإنسان -  هجوم عدد من السلفيين على مبنى خدمات تابع  لمطرانية "شبرا الخيمة"، وتعليق عليه  لافته "مسجد الرحمن".* 

* وقال "جبرائيل" أن الإسلاميين المتشديين يفسدون فرحة الأقباط بقدوم البابا "تاوضروس" الثانى، ويعتدون على مبنى  خدمات تابع لمطرانية شبرا الخيمة في ظل عجز الدولة عن حماية أقباط مصر.* 

* وعلى الجانب الآخر؛ تقدم "جبرائيل" ببلاغ للنائب العام على  خلفية هذه الواقعه،  طالبه خلاله بتقدم الجناة إلى محاكمة عاجلة إرساء  لمبد أ المواطنة وحماية لحرمات  الملكية التابعة لدور العبادة .* 

* ووجه "جبرائيل" برسالة للرئيس "مرسي" قال خلالها :"إلى متى  تعجز الدولة عن  حماية مواطنيها من الاقباط من موجات العنف التي تزايدت  بكثرة بعد توليكم الحكم، وهل  تعتبرون فعلاً أنكم رئيسًا لكل المصريين أم  أن الأقباط مواطنون من الدرجة الثانية ".* 

* لافتًا أن العالم ومنظمات حقوق الانسان ترصد موجات العنف  التى يتعرض لها  الاقباط،  واختفاء البنات القاصرات وتزويجهم  وانتهاك  حمايتهن .* 




* الاقباط متحدون* 

​


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بيان استنكار واحتجاج على احداث شبرا الخيمة 


يعلن المجلس الاستشاري للمنظمات القبطية وإئتلاف أقباط مصر إستنكارهم للأحداث الأخيرة التي قام بها مجموعة من السلفيين لاحتلال الأرض التابعة لمبنى الخدمات الخاص بمطرانية شبرا الخيمة واقامة الصلاة بها ورفع لافتة باسم "مسجد الرحمة" في محاولة أخرى من محاولات سلب ملكيات الأقباط والاعتداء عليهم وعلى ملكياتهم وكنائسهم. 

إننا نسجل إعتراضنا على ما يحدث حالياً من اعتداءات على الأرواح والممتلكات ودور العبادة على أيدي مجموعات تنتمي لتيار نصب من نفسه قاضياً وجلاداً باسم الدين وجعل من ذاته سلطة فوق القانون . إذ لا يمر يوم دون أن يروع المنتمون لهذا التيار المجتمع كله بمثل هذه الإعتداءات، الأمر الذي أثار استياءً عاماً وبات يمثل خطرا شديدا على العيش المشترك الآمن للمصريين جميعاً في وطن واحد . كما وأنه يجترئ دون رادع على الحريات التي كفلتها المواثيق والقوانين والشرائع الدينية، وننبه إلى أن هذا الخطر لا ينال شرائح محدودة فقط وإنما سيطول المجتمع كله، وينال من سلامة الوطن وتماسكه. ونحذر من أن تراخي السلطات في القبض على الجناة والتحقيق معهم ومحاسبتهم يزعزع من مبدأ حكم القانون كركيزة لاستقرار الدولة والمجتمع. 

ومع إدراكنا جميعاً أن هذه الاعتداءات ليست وليدة اليوم ، إلا انه كان من المنتظر؛ بعد انهيار نظام أمن الدولة؛ أن يتم السيطرة على هذه الجماعات ، ولكن للأسف تحولت هذه الجماعات من ألإستقواء الي ألإجتراء بعد أن ضمنت الحماية من السلطة الحاكمة، حيث لايتم ملاحقتها أو التحقيق معها او حتى توجيه اللوم لقياداتها وليس أدل على ذلك إلا نفي أحد السادة مسئولي الأمن وقوع الحادثة، فإن لم يدل ذلك على التستر فيدل على عدم المعرفة، وكلاهما كارثة.

أننا نرى أن معالجة الموقف الحالي هو مسئولية الجهاز التنفيذي بالدولة برئاسة السيد رئيس الجمهورية بالدرجة الأولى والذي نناشده بالاسراع بعمل الآتي:

1. إعتبار الاعتداء علي المواطنين وعلي ممتلكاتهم من الجرائم الخطيرة التي تهدد أمن الوطن واستقراره واتخاذ إجراءات رادعة وفرض القانون بحزم وتشديد عقوبة مرتكبي هذه الجرائم بما يردع آخرين.
2. اعتبار الاعتداء على دور العبادة وممتلكاتها جريمة أمن وطني. 
3. التحقيق فوراً في هذه النوعية من الإعتداءات والاحالة للقضاء المستعجل وإصدار أحكام عاجلة ورادعة. 
4. التوعية الفورية والتنبيه على الدعاة بعدم زيادة الاحتقان الطائفي والمجتمعي وتوجيه تهمة التحريض علي زعزعة الاستقرار لمن يشحن الجماهير. 
5. وضع قواعد صارمة في وسائل الإعلام للحد من ظهور المتطرفين والحد من الخطاب الطائفي لرجال الدين في اجهزة الإعلام. 
6. تعيين مسئول أمني - غير منحاز- بكل محافظة لديه صلاحيات وزير الداخلية للتدخل السريع والمباشر لحماية المواطنين والممتلكات في مثل هذه المواقف. 

ان الموقف الراهن لن يحل بالأماني الطيبة والدعوات الحارة، بل بالتصدي بكل شدة وحزم أمام كل هذه الاعتداءات والتحقيق الفوري فيها واحالة الجناة للقضاء المستعجل وتوقيع أقصى العقوبات على الفاعلين ، بل والمحرضين. لذا يناشد المجلس الاستشارى القبطى السيد اللواء وزير الداحلية سرعة القبض على المعتدين وتقديمهم للمحاكمة حتى يكونوا عبرة لمن تسول له نفسه العبث بالوحدة الوطنية وتهديد السلام المجتمعى
والاتيان بافعال بعيدة كل البعد عن تعاليم الاسلام.

حمى الله مصر وشعبها ووحدتها وثورتها.



المجلس الاستشاري للمنظمات القبطية
إئتلاف أقباط مصر


----------



## SALVATION (6 نوفمبر 2012)

هم مش الامن خرجهم منها الساعة 3 الفجر ؟
بيحطوا نفسهم فى مواقف بايخة​


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

قال الأنبا مرقص، أسقف مطرانية شبرا الخيمة، إن جماعة السلفيين التى سيطرت على الأرض الخلاء المخصصة لملحق الخدمات بالكنيسة رحلوا فجرا بعد حضور قوات الشرطة، لكن اللافتة التى تحمل اسم مسجد الرحمة التى علقوها بالأمس، لا تزال في مكانها. 
وأضاف مرقص في تصريح لـ"الوطن" أنهم حرروا محضرا ضدهم يحمل الرقم 4380 إدارى بمركز قليوب، واتهموا فيه أربعة أشخاص على تحريض مجموعة من السلفيين للسيطرة على أرض تابعة للكنيسة، وسرقة 3 أطنان من الحديد، كان سيتم استخدامها لإقامة سور حول الأرض.
وأوضح أسقف مطرانية شبرا الخيمة، أن الأزمة بدأت صباح أمس فى العاشرة صباحا، حيث حضر مجموعة من السلفيين وجلسوا بالمكان ورفعوا اللافتة، ثم أدوا صلاة الظهر، ثم زاد العدد قبل صلاة العصر، وظلوا فى المكان مع زيادة الأعداد حتى صلاة فجر اليوم، قبل أن تأتى قوات الشرطة. 
ولا يعرف الأنبا مرقص لماذا لم ترفع قوات الشرطة اللافتة التى تحمل اسم المسجد عن أرض الكنيسة، مؤكدا أنهم أخطروا رئيس الجمهورية من خلال وزارة الداخلية ووزير العدل، وتعهد بأنهم لن يقتربوا من اللافتة حتى ترفعها الشرطة، مشيرا إلى إنهم نبهوا "على أبنائهم" بعدم الاشتباك مع أى شخص من أعضاء تلك الجماعة. 
وأوضح أن الأرض الملاصقة للكنيسة ملك لها منذ عامين، ولم يجد أى تفسير لما اقدمت عليه تلك الجماعة فى هذا الوقت بالتحديد.


المصدر : الوطن


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

[SIZE="5"
]استنكر اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، مداهمة متشددين مبنى خدمات كنيسة مارمينا وأبو سيفين بشبرا الخيمة، أمس الاثنين، واعتبر ذلك دلالة على غياب تام للدولة ومؤسساتها.

وقال الاتحاد فى بيان صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، حصل" اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه، إن متشددين قاموا بمهاجمة المبنى "المرخص"، والاستيلاء عليه وعلى معدات المقاول، وأقاموا بداخله شعائر صلاة العشاء وهم مدججون بالسلاح الذى تعدد ما بين النارية والبيضاء والشوم والعصى، وعلقوا لافتة تحمل اسم مسجد "عباد الرحمن" على المبنى، وادعوا أن الأرض بالأساس مملوكة لشخص مسلم، بالرغم من صدور تصاريح للمبنى كمبنى خدمات تابع للكنيسة.

وأوضح الاتحاد أن ذلك ينذر بخطر داهم، حيث إنها أول سابقة فى تاريخ مصر أن يتم اقتحام مكان ذى طابع دينى ويتم محاولة تحويله إلى مسجد، وأن هذه الحادثة تقع فى إطار حلقة ضمن مسلسل الاعتداءات التى تقع على دور العبادة المسيحية بعد الثورة.

وحذر الاتحاد من وقوع كارثة حقيقية إن لم تتخذ الجهات المختصة الإجراءات الحازمة والرادعة، والقبض على كافة المتورطين، وتقديمهم لجهات التحقيق الفورى فى إثارة الفتنة فى أرجاء مصر كى ينتهى هذا الهراء عند هذا الحد.

وأنهى الاتحاد بيانه قائلا: "إن لم يقدر القائمون على مقدرات البلاد خطورة الموقف فإن الحل سيكون عصيب على الجميع، فلقد طالبنا شباب ماسبيرو المتواجدين وأيضا كافة الشباب بالانسحاب حقنا للدماء، ولكن لا نستطيع ضمان استمرار التحكم فى رجال ماسبيرو والشباب القبطى أكثر من هذا وكنيستهم مغتصبة فالموت أهون علينا جميعنا من هذا".


اليوم السابع
[/SIZE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأنبا مرقس: الكنيسة حررت محضرًا ضد من استولوا على أرض تابعة لها بشبرا


قال الأنبا مرقس أسقف مطرانية شبرا الخيمة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الكنيسة حررت محضرا رقم 4380 لسنة 2012 إدارى قليوب ضد أربعة أشخاص قاموا وحرضوا على الهجوم على قطعة الأرض التابعة للكنيسة بمنطقة شبرا الخيمة، إضافة لسرقتهم 3 أطنان حديد بجوار المبنى، وهم "حافظ. م" و"محمد. ع" و"ناصر. أ" و"حسنى. ن"، إضافة لإبلاغ وزير الداخلية، لقيامهم بالاستيلاء على الأرض صباح أمس الاثنين، فى العاشرة والنصف، ووضعوا عليها لافتة مكتوبا عليها مسجد الرحمة وصلوا بها صلاة العصر أمس وظلوا بها حتى فجر، اليوم الثلاثاء.

 وأكد الأنبا مرقس، أن الذين هجموا على تلك الأرض وضعوا اللافتة، وبعد الاتصالات مع الأمن، تركوا المنطقة فجر اليوم، تاركين اللافتة، وعدد منهم طلب جلسة صلح لتهدئة الأمر إلى أن ذلك مرفوض.

 وردا على نفى العميد جمال الدغيدى رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى بشبرا الخيمة، ما أثير حول تجمع استيلاء السلفيين على قطعة الأرض المخصصة لإنشاء مبنى تابع للكنيسة بمنطقة شبرا الخيمة، حيث صرح العقيد قائلا: " إن قطعة الأرض المملوكة لأحد الأقباط والموجودة بشارع الملكة سوزان بمنطقة منطاى والتى تبلغ مساحتها 265 مترا، أقام مالكها أعمدة خرسانية بها، فاعتقد بعض الأهالى أنها سوف تبنى دار خدمات تابعة للكنيسة، مشيرا إلى أنه قد تم حوار ودى بين الأهالى ومالك الأرض، وقام بتحرير محضر لإثبات أحقيته فى ملكية الأرض". 

 فقال مرقس:" أنصح العميد الدغيدى بأن يستقيل من الشرطة، أو ليأت إلى هنا ويرى بنفسه، ويرى اللافتة المكتوبة والحديد المسروق"، مضيفا أن مدير أمن القليوبية لم يعلم التفاصيل كاملة، موضحا أنه إلى الآن لم تحدث اشتباكات بين الطرفين المسلم والمسيحى، مطالبا بضرورة التدخل لمنع ذلك الاعتداء مكررا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*استنكر اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، مداهمة متشددين مبنى خدمات كنيسة مارمينا وأبو سيفين بشبرا الخيمة، أمس الاثنين، واعتبر ذلك دلالة على غياب تام للدولة ومؤسساتها.*


----------



## AdmanTios (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*

منقول للأمانة








خلاصة موضوع اقتحام كنيسة شبرا الخيمه بناءاً علي مشاهدتي الشخصيه
وصل الينا خبر منتشر عل النت باقتحام كنيسة مارمينا بشبرا الخيمه وتعليق يافطه علي الكنيسه تفيد تحويلها الي مسجد ونشوب اشتباكات بين مسلمين ومسيحين، وبدأت اتصل باصدقائي في منطقتي لتحديد مكان الكنيسه سبب المشكله ولكن دون جدوي
فقررت ان أمُر بنفسي علي الكنائس للتأكد من صحة المعلومه من عدمها ... فذهبت انا و
وبدأنا جولتنا بالسياره
وعندما وصلنا لمطرانية شبرا الخيمه التي انتشرت اخبار تفيد باقتحامها وجدنا الوضع هادئ جداً ولكن باب الكنيسه مفتوح علي غير العاده في تلك الساعه التي اقتربت من الثانيه والنصف ليلاً فنزلت من السياره وسألنا الامن المكلف بحراسة المطرانيه هل من مشكله؟ فكان الرد : لا مافيش حاجه دي المشكله عند الارض اللي بعد سنتر عبده في المنشيه
فركبنا السياره وتوجهنا الي المكان الذي وصفه فرد الامن لنا في شارع حافظ السودي المتفرع من شارع احمد عرابي ووجدنا قطعة ارض تحت الانشاء لم يتم منها الا الاساس فقط ومُعلق عليها لافته مكتوب عليها مسجد الرحمن ولم تمر دقيقه كامله حتي تجمع حولنا بعض اهالي المنطقه وبيد احدهم بندقيه آلي واخر فرد خرطوش وكوكتيل اسلحه منها الظاهر ومنها المخفي في الملابس وكأنهم في حالة حرب طبعاً وبدأ حواري مع احدهم ...
الشخص: انتو مين؟
انا: احنا مجموعه من شباب الثوره وسمعنا عن موضوع المشكله علي النت وان حصلت اشتباكات ونزلنا عشان نتأكد من الخبر
الشخص: لالالا اشتباكات ايه ... دا المسيحيين دول اصحابنا واخواتنا
انا: اومال ايه اللي حصل بالظبط؟
الشخص: ديه حتة ارض بتاعت جماعه مسيحيين وسمعنا انها هاتتبني كنيسه ومالهاش تراخيص فالمشايخ بتوع المنطقه وقفولهم وعلقنا اليافطه دي وصلينا في الارض وهاننزل نصلي فيها الفجر كمان
انا: طيب انت والمشايخ ايه اللي يضايقكم لو اتبنت كنيسه مع انها لو اتبنت كباريه مش هاتعملو كده
الشخص: ماينفعش تتبني اولا عشان مالهاش تراخيص ولازم يطلعلها قرار جمهوري وبعدين احنا عندنا زاويه علي اول الشارع والكنيسه هاتأذي مشاعرنا
انا مندهش: والزاويه دي مترخصه؟
وكان الرد الصادم من هذا الشخص: وهو بيوت ربنا محتاجه تراخيص يا استاذ؟
فكتمت بنفسي الجمله الاعتراضيه الشهيره وقولت له: يعني هي الكنيسه برضو مش بيت ربنا؟
الشخص: يطلعولها ترخيص واحنا نسيبها تتبني وان شاء الله مش هاتتبني و يا اما يبيعوهالنا يا يأجرولنا الدور الارضي نعمله زاويه يا اما مش هاتتبني خالص
فأتي لي الشخص الذي يحمل السلاح الالي وسألني: انتو مين اللي زقكم علينا بقا؟
فرد عليه الشخص الاول وقاله: دول من بتتوع الثوره بس شباب محترمه
قولتله شكرا علي التوضيح وانصرفت من المكان انا واصدقائي


منقول*


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ابو حامد : سندافع عن الكنائس بأيدينا ولن نترك بلادنا لتعبث بها الجماعات. الدينية الإرهابية ....

 كتبت: ماريا ألفي

علَّق النائب السابق بمجلس الشعب الدكتور "محمد أبو حامد" على خبر إعتداء بعض السلفيين على مطرانية تابعة لشبرا الخيمة؛ قائلاَ أن الإعتداء على مطرانية شبرا و وضع يفطة تحمل إسم مسجد عليها هو بلطجة بإسم الدين، و يجب على التيارات السلفية و الجماعات الجهادية أن يعلموا أن الشعب لن يسمح لهم بالإعتداء على الكنائس حتى إذا كتبوا عليها مسجد أو غير ذلك لن نسمح بالبلطجة على الشعب مسيحي أو مسلم بإسم الدين.

وأضاف على حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك: "إذا لم تتصدى الدولة وبحزم لهذه البلطجة الدينية بغض النظر عن توجه القيادة السياسية للبلاد سوف ننزل و ندافع عن الكنائس بأيدينا ولتعلم هذه الجماعات الإرهابية المتخلفة أنهم أبعد ما يكونوا عن حقيقة الدين فهما و عملا و أنهم يسيئون للإسلام و أننا لن نترك بلدنا و شعبنا لتعبث به هذه الجماعات. الدينية الإرهابية".

وعلى الجانب الآخر؛ وجه "ابو حامد" رسالة للبلتاجي" قال خلالها :" إلي البلتاجي / لو فاكر إن التهديد بحرق مصر كل شوية هيبقى وسيلة لتمرير البلطجة السياسية التي تمارسها الجماعة و حزبها على الشعب فأنت واهم واهم".


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*المصريين الأحرار: اعتداء متشددين على أرض مطرانية شبرا يدخل البلاد فى نفق الفتنة

 أعرب حزب المصريين الأحرار عن انزعاجه من الاعتداءات المستمرة على دور العبادة، فى انتهاك فاضح للقانون ولتعاليم الأديان السماوية، التى تحض على احترام الشعائر وأماكن العبادة.*


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*سندافع عن الكنائس بأيدينا ولن نترك بلادنا لتعبث بها الجماعات. الدينية الإرهابية*

كلام سليم جداا
يااااااااارب


----------



## The Coptic Legend (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ملاحظ ان فى بعض الاخبار متكرره
ف ياريت المشرفين يتخذوا التصرف المناسب​


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

عاجل.. السلفييون يتجمهرون بالآف الآن أمام أرض كنيسة مارمينا وأبو سيفين بشبرا الخيمة.. ويصرخون الكنيسة نجاسة بعد رفع لافتة المسجد من جديد!

2012-11-06 22:05:45


خاص الأقباط متحدون في تطورٍ جديد، كان متوقعًا، لأزمة الأرض التابعة لكنيسة "مارمينا وأبو سيفين"، بمنطقة "منطى" بشبرا الخيمة، تجمهر آلاف السلفيين، معاودين هتافهم وصراخهم، مرددين، في تحدٍ آخر لكل قيم الأديان السماوية، أن "الكنيسة نجاسة"، وأعادوا رفع لافتة المسجد من جديد فوق الأرض، بعد أن رفعها مسلمون معتدلون، حاولوا تهدئة الأمور، لكن دون جدوى. ويبقى الوضع الآن بالمنطقة غير آمن أو مستقر، وسط حالة من الذعر والرعب، انتابت جميع الأهالي، لا فقط المسحيين، وسط حسرةٍ وألم على ما آلت إليه أوضاع مصر "مهبط الأديان السماوية"!


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*رحمتك يا رب
وفين يا ترى الامن
معقوله كل ده موصلهمش ان فى مشكله 
خلاص بقى نستنى المطافى وأمرنا لله !!​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*هدد رامى كامل منسق اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو باقتحام ارض مطرانية شبرا الخيمة التى استوالى عليها السلفيين وحولوها الى مسجد عنوة، وقال رامى انه اذ لم يتم حسمه قبل الساعة السابعة فان شباب الاتحاد سوف يدخلوا المبنى المغتصب ويستعيدوه اى ما كانت النتائج ولن يسمحوا ابدا باغتصاب ارض الكنيسة واكد القيادات الرئاسية ان الامر سينتهى خلال ساعات.
 وقال رامى أن اتصالات حدثت منذ ساعتة ونصف الساعة بين نشطاء اقباط من اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو و قيادات برئاسة الجمهورية عن طريق الجبهة الحرة للتغير السلمى ، بعد ان توسط فيه الاستاذ عصام الشريف فى موضوع اقتحام مبنى خدمات كنيسة مارمينا وابو سيفين بمنطاى*


----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)

الأنبا مرقس 
بقلم : جرجس توفيق 
أعرب الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة عن تخوفه من تعرض كنيسة مارمينا وأبوسيفين بشبرا لهجوم من جانب السلفيين عقب صلاة الجمعة القادمة.
وقال الأنبا مرقس لـ"الأقباط متحدون" أنه لاجديد حتى الآن ،لكن الأمور هادئة ،مشيرا إلى أنه أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا بوزير الداخلية مطالبا بسرعة إنهاء الأزمة

باعتبار أن الكنيسة لديها مايثبت ملكيتها للأرض وحصولها على التراخيص الخاصة بانشاء مبنى خدمات .
واستنكر أسقف شبرا ما يقال عن أن قطعة الأرض ليست مرخصة ،واستطرد قائلا "الأوراق لاتكذب".

وأشار إلى أن بعض المحامين الأقباط التقوا بالنائب العام صباح اليوم ،في حين التقى بعض النشطاء بالمحامي العام لجنوب قليوب ،في محاولة لإنهاء الأزمة قانونيا.
وأعرب الأنبا مرقس عن أسفه من تلك التصرفات التي أفسدت فرحة الأقباط بـوصول البابا تواضروس الثاني للكرسي المرقسي .



الأقباط متحدون


----------



## jajageorge (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أبو إسماعيل": فتنة أرض كنيسة شبرا لا ترقى للطرح
كتب سمير حسنى قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، إن موضوع الاستيلاء على أرض مسيحية بشبرا موضوع لا يرقى أن يطرح فى أى وسيلة إعلامية، مشيرًا إلى أنه يجب أن نفرق بين واقعة مفردة وبين منهج يتبناه المجتمع، ولابد أن نترك تحويل المفردات إلى قضية عامة.

وأضاف "أبو إسماعيل" خلال حوار لبرنامج "ممكن" الذى يقدمه الإعلامى خيرى رمضان ويذاع على قناة "سى بى سي"، لابد أن يحدث نوع من توزيع الأدوار، والمجتمع لابد أن يقوم بدوره فى احتواء الأحداث.

وقال: "أنا لست مع الوحدة الوطنية، ولكن مع العدل، والمخطئ أيًا كان لابد أن يحاسب، وأرى أن يتم تحقيق المسألة والإعلان عن التحقيقات بشكل واضح، ولابد أن يتم محاسبة المخطئ بردع سواء مسلم أو مسيحى.

وشدد "أبو إسماعيل" على أن موقفه من قضايا الفتنة الطائفية واضح، قائًلا: أنا مع العدل المعلن ومعاقبة المخطئ وأن يكون العقاب رادع".

وأكد على أن العدل لا يتجزأ ولا يعرف الموائمات على الأقل فى مرحلة الدولة المستقلة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*الموضوع لا يرقى أن يُطرح!!
وانت لست مع الوحده الوطنيه !!
ايه الكلام ده يا سمعه مش قلتلك قبل كده تسكت احسن علشان كل ما بتتكلم بتكره الناس فيك أكتر وفى اولادك وانصارك واتباعك وفى امريكا على اعتبارها موطن الماما 
اسكت وركز انت بس فى جهادك فى سوريا اللى بتصدرلها ارهابيين ويا ريتك تروح انت شخصياااا يمكن واحد سورى أبن حلال كده يعمل فينا جميل ويخلصنا منك ..*


----------



## jajageorge (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ابراهيم جودة كشف المهندس محمد جويلي، رئيس مجلس مدينة قليوب، أن قطعة الأرض الواقعة بقرية "منطى" بمركز قليوب، والمملوكة لمواطن قبطي، وحاول بعض المنتمين للتيار السلفي الاستحواذ عليها، لبناء مسجد، لم يصدر لها قرار ترخيص، سواء ببناء كنيسة أو منزل، ولم يتقدم صاحبها بأية طلبات من شأنها بناء كنيسة. وأضاف جويلي: "تم وقف الأعمال الخرسانية على قطعة الأرض؛ وهي عبارة عن أعمدة فقط، وتعيين مندوب من المجلس لمتابعة الأحداث أولا بأول، وإعداد تقرير حولها."


----------



## SALVATION (8 نوفمبر 2012)

شوية سلفيين جبناء اللى بيجمد قلبهم الكتره من غيرها فران فى بيوتهم
اللى مستغربله ان المسيحيين معاهم الحق والتعاليم الصحيحة وبرده فى قلوبهم خوف ليه مش وثقين فى الهكم؟
اللى يخجل اننا بنثق فى اشخاص ومش بنثق فى عمل ربناا وبنبرر خوفنا وعدم ثقتنا بالاية اللى بتقول من لطمك على خدك الايمن ونسينا ان داود الملك وقف قدام جلياط ومخفش منه لانه معه االحق وبيثق فى عمل ربنا
احنا معا الحق جربوا اقفوا وقفة رااااجل قدام اى معتدى هتشوفوا عمل الرب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا رب بقى الحكومه تصحى من نومها  والامر يعدى على خير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*كاهن كنيسة شبرا: نرحب بقرار المحافظ.. وننتظر قرار النائب العام

قال القس فلوباتير رتيب، كاهن كنيسة مار مينا وأبى سيفين بمنطاى شبرا، لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنه يرحب بقرار المحافظ الخاص بوقف أعمال البناء لحين فحص التراخيص الخاصة بأرض الكنيسة، مضيفاً أن وقف البناء لا توجد مشكلة عليه.*


----------



## jajageorge (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أحمد المصري
أمر المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام بتمكين الأنبا مرقص بصفته أسقف كنيسة شبرا الخيمة، من قطعة أرض شهدت نزاعا بين بعض المسلمين والأقباط بناحية شبرا الخيمة أقيم عليها بعض الأعمدة الخرسانية.. حيث كشفت التحقيقات التي أجرتها النيابة وتحريات الشرطة عن أحقية ممثل الكنيسة في حيازة أرض النزاع.

وقال المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد والمتحدث الرسمي للنيابة العامة - في بيان له - إن نيابة جنوب بنها الكلية كانت قد انتهت في وقت متأخر من ليلة أمس من التحقيقات التي أجرتها في شأن هذا النزاع، وأن النائب العام أمر بتمكين أسقف كنيسة شبرا الخيمة من الأرض محل النزاع الموضحة الحدود والمعالم بمعاينة النيابة والشرطة، ومنع تعرض الغير له في ذلك..

كما قرر المستشار عبد المجيد محمود اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإعلان القرار وتنفيذه، وتكليف الشرطة بتعيين الحراسة اللازمة لمنع التعرض في حيازة تلك الأرض لحين تنفيذ القرار، وإخطار النيابة العامة بما تم من إجراءات..

وأمر النائب العام بإخطار الإدارة الهندسية بوحدة قليوب المحلية لاتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية لوقف استئناف أعمال البناء المخالفة على قطعة الأرض محل النزاع، مع نسخ صورة رسمية من الأوراق تخصص عن أعمال البناء المخالفة في أرض النزاع لأحكام قانون البناء رقم 119 لسنة 2008 والقوانين المنظمة ويتم التصرف فيها بصورة مستقلة، وأيضا نسخ صورة من الأوراق تخصص عن واقعة سرقة بعض مواد البناء والتشوينات من أرض النزاع والتصرف فيها استقلالا..

وقال المستشار عادل السعيد إن احداث تلك الواقعة تعود إلى بلاغ لمالكي الأرض محل النزاع لشرطة قليوب في 6 نوفمبر الجاري، يفيد قيام مجموعة من الأشخاص بالاستيلاء عليها وتعليق لافتة من القماش مدونا عليها مسجد الرحمة، ومن الشاكين من دخولها.. موضحا أنه فور تلقي النيابة العامة محضر الشرطة قامت بالانتقال للأرض محل النزاع ومعاينتها وسؤال الشاكين و3 من الشهود من الجيران المسلمين والمسيحيين، و 4 محامين واثنين من قساوسة الكنيسة ورئيس الوحدة المحلية المختصة ومسئول التعديات بالوحدة وفني المعاينة..

وأكد المتحدث الرسمي للنيابة العامة أن تحقيقات النيابة العامة وتحريات الشرطة قد كشفت النقابة عن أحقية ممثل الكنيسة في حيازة أرض النزاع..


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*وأمر النائب العام بإخطار الإدارة الهندسية بوحدة قليوب المحلية لاتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية لوقف استئناف أعمال البناء المخالفة على قطعة الأرض محل النزاع

هو البناء مخالف ليه  هى ارض زراعيه ولا لسه مصدرش تراخيص !!!
وطبعا ترخيص بمبنى كنسي شئ مستحيل الحدوث فى مصر 
الارض  بقت واقفة كدة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *وأمر النائب العام بإخطار الإدارة الهندسية بوحدة قليوب المحلية لاتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية لوقف استئناف أعمال البناء المخالفة على قطعة الأرض محل النزاع
> 
> هو البناء مخالف ليه  هى ارض زراعيه ولا لسه مصدرش تراخيص !!!
> وطبعا ترخيص بمبنى كنسي شئ مستحيل الحدوث فى مصر
> الارض  بقت واقفة كدة *​



*ممكن ميكونش هناك رخصة مبانى ..... هو مبنى خدمات وليس كنيسة .... فالترخيص هنا مش مشكلة*


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بصراحة  عجبنى السلفيين دول
ارض ملك الكنيسة وان كان تم البناء عليها بدون ترخيص
يجى مجموعة  غوغاء معترضين على الوضع
 يحطوا يافطة انة جامع!!!!!!!!
نقول اية ولا بلاش لحسن لسانى طويل قوى


----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *وأمر النائب العام بإخطار الإدارة الهندسية بوحدة قليوب المحلية لاتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية لوقف استئناف أعمال البناء المخالفة على قطعة الأرض محل النزاع
> 
> هو البناء مخالف ليه  هى ارض زراعيه ولا لسه مصدرش تراخيص !!!
> وطبعا ترخيص بمبنى كنسي شئ مستحيل الحدوث فى مصر
> الارض  بقت واقفة كدة *​



لا ده اجراء بياخدوه علشان بعد كده السلفيين ميقولوش انه فى مخالفات 

لغايه ما يطع الورق كله الخاص بالمبنى 
​


----------



## jajageorge (8 نوفمبر 2012)

المستفز جمال صابر: الأقباط ليسوا فى حاجة إلى كنائس جديدة 







كتب : طارق شلتوت
فى تعليقه على قضية احتلال السلفيين لمبنى احدى الكنائس فى شبرا قال جمال صابر مدير حملة لازم حازم، عمركم شوفتوا نصرانى يصلى خارج الكنيسة، نحن نصلى الجمعة فى الشوارع لعدم كفاية المساجد وعدد الكنائس الموجودة أكبر من عدد النصارى ولا يوجد داعى لبناء كنائس جديدة.
وأضاف مدير حملة لازم حازم، أن المسيحيين فى مصر عددهم 5 ملايين والكنائس الموجودة لديهم كثيرة جداً فالمسيحيون معندهمش ناس تكفى الكنائس وتساءل هل تريدون إيهامى بأن النصارى فى مصر لا يجدون مكان فى الكنائس؟.
و اضاف " سننزل فى مليونية الجمعة القادمة للمطالبة بتطبيق الشريعة بالرغم من أن رأس الحكم حاليا والحزب الحاكم ينتمون للتيار الإسلامى، مضيفا أن الرئيس فى يده حق التشريع ويمكنه تطبيق الشريعة لكن الكلاب المسعورة ستخرج على الرئيس مرسى لو أراد تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية.
وطالب مدير حملة لازم حازم خلال مداخلة هاتفية الرئيس مرسى بتطبيق شرع الله عز وأقول يا ريس مرسى طبق الشريعة وعندما تكون أحكام الله هى العليا

الموجز


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*حصلت "بوابة الأهرام" على نسخة من العقد الذي يوضح ملكية مطرانية شبرا الخيمة للأرض محل النزاع بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، حيث يوضح أن المطرانية اشترت الأرض التي تبلغ مساحتها 400 متر مربع في 15 مارس 2010 بمبلغ قدره 915 ألفا و295 جنيها، من السيدين ميلاد ملاك مرجان عبد المسيح وعريان ملاك مرجان عبد المسيح.

كما حصلت "البوابة" على نسخة من الترخيص الحاصلة عليه مطرانية شبرا الخيمة لبناء مبنى خدمات كنسية (مبنى خدمات السيدة العذراء) على الأرض التي تملكها، والذي تم استخراجه في 11 أغسطس 2011.

وجاءت تفاصيل الترخيص ببناء مبنى يتكون من دورين، الأول عبارة عن قاعة مناسبات، بالإضافة إلى صالة كمبيوتر، والدور الثاني قاعة مناسبات ومعمل لغات، وسمح الترخيص بعمل جراج وصالة استقبال وصيدلية و3 عيادات ومعمل ودورتي مياة بالدور الأرضي.

كان بعض الرجال الملتحين – تم وصفهم بالسلفيين- قد اقتحموا الأرض الخاصة بالكنيسة الأحد الماضي، وعلقوا عليها لافتة "مسجد الرحمة" وصلوا بها صلاة العصر، وتركوها ورحلوا عنها فجر الاثنين، ثم عادوا لها مرة أخرى مساء الثلاثاء، ورحلوا عنها صباح الأربعاء، وأعلنوا نيتهم عن إقامة شعائر صلاة الجمعة بها.

وأصدر اليوم الخميس المستشار الدكتور عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام، قرارا يقضي بتمكين الأنبا مرقس بصفته أسقف مطرانية شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها من قطعه الأرض التي تشهد منذ نحو عام نزاعًا بين بعض المسلمين والأقباط بناحية شبرا الخيمة.

وكشفت التحقيقات التي أجرتها النيابة وتحريات الشرطة عن أحقية ممثل الكنيسة في حيازة الأرض محل النزاع.*


















​


----------



## jajageorge (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*خرج بعض أهالى شارع الملكة سوزان بقرية منطى التابعة لمركز قليوب والذى شهد الأيام القليلة الماضية أحداث أزمة المبنى الخدمى والذى أراد البعض تحويله إلى مسجد عن صمتهم، وتحدثوا لـ"بوابة الوفد" عن أسباب الأزمة ومن راء إثارة الفتنة.
قال "سالم حسن" - مقيم بعقار مواجه للمبنى-، البداية كانت بقيام صاحب الأرض ويدعى سعيد منتصب عريان والذى كان يحضر إلى أرضه ويرتدى جلبابا ابيض ويمسك فى يده "سبحة "بوضع أساس وأعمدة ضخمة، وعند سؤال الأهالى عن أسباب اقامة هذه الأعمدة كبيرة الحجم، كان يجيب عليهم بأنه سيقيم مبنى سكنيا من 12 دورا، وسأل بعض الاهالى ايضا مقاول العقار ويدعى ايمن الخواجة "قبطى" فأكد نفس ما قاله المالك.
ويتدخل الشيخ محمود "شيخ سلفى"وهو صاحب العقار المواجه أيضا للمبنى كنت أساعد المقاول وأمنحه مياها من عندى لمساعدته فى إتمام العقار، وقمت بتوصيل كشاف كهرباء لإنارة الارض، واجلس معه وأحرس المبنى من البلطجية الذين حاول الاستيلاء على مواد البناء الخاص بالعقار اثناء الليل، وعن أحداث اقتحام المبنى كما أشيع فى وسائل الاعلام، نفى الشيخ محمود ذلك قائلا مفيش حد اقتحم المبنى لأنه تحت الإنشاء وعبارة عن عدة أعمدة دون جدران.
ويستكمل الشيخ حديثه من حق أى شخص إقامة دور العبادة ملكن عن طريق القانون وليس عن طريق التحايل على القانون ،مشيرا إلى أنه كان ينبغى على "منتصب" صاحب العقار أن يظهر الحقيقة ولا يشعل الفتنة فى المنطقة .
ويضيف محمد عبد التواب من قاطنى شارع الملكة سوزان، الإعلام وراء الفتنة التى حدثت، وكذلك سعيد منتصب صاحب العقار، الذى كان يؤكد مرارا وتكرارا عن ان المبنى عبارة عن عقار سكنى وليس مبنى خدميا او دور عبادة كما أشيع.
ويقول لطفى العتمونى صاحب العقار المجاور للمبنى الخدمى كانت اجلس مع سعيد وكان يؤكد لى أن الأعمدة الخرسانية المقامة معدة لبناء عقار سكنى من 12 دورا، ولم يحدثنى عن مبنى خدمى او دار عبادة كما أشيع، مؤكدا أنه كان ينبغى عليه أن يظهر الحقيقة لتفادى وقوع فتنة فى القرية.
وكانت قوات الأمن المتمركزة حول المبنى الخدمى بمنطقة قليوب برئاسة اللواء محمد فتحى، نائب مدير أمن قطاع الجنوب، وقيادات مديرية الأمن والعقيد أسامة عايش رئيس مباحث المديرية والعقيد جمال الدغيدى رئيس البحث الجنائى بشبرا الخيمة والمقدم أحمد حماد رئيس مباحث قليوب، منعت بعض الشباب الذين رفعوا لافتات ضد الفتنة الطائفية، وضد سيطرة بعض السلفيين على قطعة الارض محل الأزمة، من التواجد امام المبنى خشية حدوث اشتباكات، واندساس بعض البلطجية وإثارة الفتنة بين الطرفين.
واستجاب شباب المنطقة لمطالب قوات الامن وانصرفوا من الشارع المؤدى الى المبنى الخدمى تجنبا لوقوع مصادمات، وكان المستشار محمد عبدالشافى المحامى العام لنيابات جنوب القليوبية قد أعلن أنه جار إعلان وتنفيذ قرار النائب العام المستشار "عبدالمجيد محمود" الخاص بتمكين الأنبا مرقص أسقف كنيسة شبرا الخيمة, وتوابعها من قطعة أرض محل النزاع بين الأقباط وعددًا المسلمين بقرية منطى بقليوب.
وقال: إنه سوف يتم إرسال صورة من القرار إلى مركز شرطة قليوب لاصطحاب قوة أمنية لتسليم الأرض لممثلى الكنسية, وتعيين الحراسة اللازمة لمنع التعرض في حيازة تلك الأرض لحين تنفيذ القرار، وكذلك إخطار مجلس مدينة قليوب لوقف استئناف أعمال البناء المخالفة على قطعة الأرض محل النزاع, والتى تمت بدون تصريح من الجهات المختصة ما يعد مخالفا لقانون البناء.
وشهدت المنطقة المحيطة بأرض كنيسة شبرا الخيمة بالقليوبية، والتى أثيرت حولها الأيام الماضية أحداث مصادمات وتنازع على قطعة أرض، هدوءاً تاماً أثناء صلاة الجمعة، وعدم تواجد لأى من السلفيين أو الإخوان بمحيط المنطقة، حيث تم منع الامن للمصلين وتم نقل صلاة الجمعة المزمع إقامتها أمام أرض الكنيسة إلى المسجد الكبير بمنطى.



الوفد 

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصالح الأقباط والمسلمين ووأد فتنة كنيسة شبرا


نجحت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية بالتعاون مع القيادات الشعبية، فى إتمام الصلح بين أهالى منطقة "منطى" بقليوب من الأقباط والمسلمين، ووأد فتنة كنيسة شبرا الخيمة، وإعادة الهدوء مرة أخرى للمنطقة، بعد احتواء أزمة قيام السلفيين بأداء صلاة الفجر منذ عدة أيام داخل أرض مخصصة لبناء مبنى خدمات تابع لمطرانية شبرا الخيمة، الأمر الذى فجر أزمة بين الطرفين.

 من جانبها، أعلنت الجماعة السلفية، العدول عن أداء صلاة الجمعة بموقع الأرض، التى كان مقررا لها اليوم بالمنطقة المتنازع عليها، وأعلنت احترامها لقرار المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام، بتمكين مطرانية شبرا من الأرض، بعد ثبوت ملكية الكنيسة لها، وأكد بيان خاص بها، أن الوضع داخل قرية منطى هادئ تماما، وأن الأمور عادت إلى طبيعتها بين المسلمين والأقباط. 

 كانت منطقة منطى، التابعة لمركز قليوب، قد شهدت تجمع عدد من المواطنين المسلمين والمسيحيين، بجوار أرض كنيسة شبرا الخيمة، مرددين "مسلم ومسيحى إيد واحدة" و"الشعب والشرطة إيد واحدة".

 وتناولت خطب مساجد شبرا الخيمة والمساجد المحيطة بأرض الكنيسة حالة التسامح الدينى بين إخوان الوطن الواحد، منددين باشتعال الفتن، مؤكدين أن الله - سبحانه وتعالى - يلعن من أوقد نار الفتنة، موضحين أن دين الإسلام هو دين السماحة ولا يقبل الاستيلاء على أملاك الغير.

 كما شهدت المنطقة المحيطة بأرض كنيسة شبرا الخيمة بالقليوبية، والتى أثيرت حولها الأيام الماضية أحداث مصادمات وتنازع على قطعة أرض، هدوءاً تاماً أثناء صلاة الجمعة، وعدم تواجد لأى من السلفيين أو الإخوان بمحيط المنطقة، حيث تم نقل صلاة الجمعة المزمع إقامتها أمام أرض الكنيسة إلى المسجد الكبير بمنطاى.

 ومن جانبها، كثفت قوات الأمن تواجدها برئاسة اللواء محمد فتحى، نائب مدير أمن قطاع الجنوب، وقيادات مديرية الأمن والعقيد أسامة عايش رئيس مباحث المديرية والعقيد جمال الدغيدى رئيس البحث الجنائى بشبرا الخيمة والمقدم أحمد حماد رئيس مباحث قليوب.

 وكان الدكتور عادل زايد، محافظ القليوبية، قد أصدر قراراً بإيقاف أعمال البناء بأرض الأقباط المخصصة لإقامة مبنى خدمات للكنيسة برقم 17067 لسنة 2012، وتم إخطار مركز الشرطة بإيقاف أعمال البناء وتحرير مخالفة بذلك.

 وطالب "زايد" كافة الأطراف، مسلمين وأقباطا، بضرورة ضبط النفس والتعامل من خلال القنوات الشرعية والقانون، لافتاً إلى أن المحافظة والوحدة المحلية لمركز ومدينة قليوب تتعامل مع الموقف من خلال مستندات مؤيدة، ولا يوجد لدينا أى نزاعات على الملكية، مؤكداً أن المحافظة والوحدة المحلية لم تصدر أى تراخيص لهذه المساحة، قائلا، وبناءً عليه قامت الوحدة المحلية بميت حلفا بعمل قرار إيقاف ومحضر جنح برقم 17067 لسنة 2012 وتم إخطار مركز الشرطة بإيقاف أعمال البناء وتحرير مخالفة بذلك ضد المواطن سعيد منصور إبراهيم منصور بالبناء على مساحة 265 م2 داخل الحيز العمرانى لقرية مركز قليوب –قليوبية، وليس للكنيسة، لأنها ليست طرفاً لعدم وجود أى مستندات دالة على أنها تابعة لأى كنيسة. وأضاف "زايد" أن المحافظة والوحدات المحلية التابعة ليست جهة اختصاص فى الفصل فى النزاعات على الملكية.

 من جانبه، أصدر اللواء أحمد سالم جاد، مدير أمن القليوبية، تعليمات مشددة للواء محمد القصيرى، مدير مباحث القليوبية، واللواء محمد فتحى، نائب مدير قطاع الجنوب، بتعيين خدمة أمنية من رجال المباحث والأمن العام لحراسة قطعة الأرض، لعدم التعدى عليها من أهالى المنطقة، لحين انتهاء الإجراءات القانونية والحصول على التراخيص اللازمة للبناء، وإزالة أى لافتات من على قطعة الأرض الخاصة باسم مسجد عباد الرحمن.

 وفى وقت لاحق، اتهم المستشار رمسيس الديرى، عضو المجلس الملى لمطرانية شبرا الخيمة، والمستشار القانونى للكنيسة، مجموعة من السلفيين بشبرا الخيمة بالاستيلاء على قطعة أرض مساحتها 256 متراً ملك الكنيسة، بعد أن أقامت الكنيسة أعمدة خرسانية حولها.

 وأضاف الديرى، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه كان من المزمع إقامة مبنى خدمى على مساحة 600 متر لخدمة 20 ألف مسيحى بمنطقة منطاى، التابعة لمركز قليوب، وفوجئت الكنيسة أمس بقيام أكثر من 1500 شخص من السلفيين وأهالى المنطقة يقومون بحمل السلاح والاعتداء على خفير الأرض، وتم وضع لافتة من القماش مدون عليها "مسجد عباد الرحمن".

 وأوضح الديرى، أنه على الفور تحركت الكنيسة، وتم الاتصال بالقيادات الأمنية، لإخطارهم بالواقعة، وتحرير محضر رقم 4380 إدارى مركز قليوب، وتم توجيه اتهام مباشر لمجموعة من السلفيين، وقال الديرى، إنهم قاموا بصلاة فجر الثلاثاء داخل قطعة الأرض.

 وناشد المستشار رمسيس الديرى الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، ووزير الداخلية بسرعة التدخل للحفاظ على ممتلكات الكنيسة، المعتدى عليها من قبل الأهالى، مؤكداً أن الكنيسة فى انتظار قرار النيابة، وتحرك الأمن لتعيين حراسة أمنية على تلك الأرض.

 من جانبه، نفى العميد جمال الدغيدى، رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى بشبرا الخيمة، ما أثير حول تجمع مجموعة من السلفيين واستيلائهم على قطعة أرض مخصصة لإنشاء مبنى تابع للكنيسة بمنطقة شبرا الخيمة.

 وأكد الدغيدى أن قطعة الأرض المملوكة لأحد الأقباط والموجودة بشارع الملكة سوزان بمنطقة منطاى، والتى تبلغ مساحتها 265 متراً، أقام مالكها أعمدة خرسانية بها، فاعتقد بعض الأهالى أنها سوف تبنى دار خدمات تابعة للكنيسة، مشيراً إلى أنه قد تم حوار ودى بين الأهالى ومالك الأرض، وقام بتحرير محضر لإثبات أحقيته فى ملكية الأرض.

 من جانبهم، طالب الأهالى الوحدة المحلية التابعة لمركز ومدينة قليوب بالإفادة عن الرخصة المستخرجة لتلك الأرض، وتحرر المحضر اللازم، وجار إخطار النيابة التى ستتولى التحقيقات.

 وتكثف قوات الأمن من تواجدها بالمنطقة، بحضور اللواء محمد فتحى نائب مدير أمن قطاع الجنوب، اللواء عاطف المرتقاوى نائب مدير أمن القليوبية، وقيادات مديرية الأمن والعميد أسامة عايش رئيس مباحث المديرية، والعميد هشام خطاب مفتش الأمن العام، والعقيد جمال الدغيدى رئيس البحث الجنائى بشبرا الخيمة والمقدم أحمد حماد رئيس مباحث قليوب.

 كان 19 حزباً وحركة، قد حذروا من خطورة قيام السلفيين بإقامة شعائر صلاة الجمعة ظهر اليوم بأرض كنيسة شبرا، وقالوا فى بيان مشترك صباح اليوم: "إنه تواردت أنباء من منطقة شبرا الخيمة أن عدداً من أتباع التيار السلفى الذين كانوا قد اقتحموا أرض كنيسة مارمينا منذ أيام، يستعدون الآن إلى النزول لصلاة الجمعة فى أرض الكنيسة بالسلاح، مما يمثل تهديداً للمواطنين فى المنطقة، وذلك بعد صدور قرار من النائب العام بتمكين الكنيسة من الأرض مما يعد تحديا للقانون".

 وأضاف البيان: "نحمل وزارة الداخلية ورئيس مجلس الوزراء، مسئولية حماية مواطنين المنطقة، وتنفيذ قرار النائب العام، والقبض على هؤلاء المتعدين على أرض الكنيسة فى السابق"، مشيراً إلى أن أى مواجهات أو تعدٍ على الملكيات الخاصة ستكون مسئولية وزارة الداخلية، ونعتبره تواطؤا".

 يذكر أن الأحزاب والحركات الموقعة على البيان هى: "اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، حزب المصريين الأحرار، حزب الجبهة الديمقراطى، تحالف من أجل مصر، حركة بهية يا مصر، حزب المستقبل (تحت التأسيس)، حركة حشد، حركة المصرى الحر، حركة 28 يناير، الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، اتحاد شباب الثورة، حركة كفاية، الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى، شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، حركة المرأة الجديدة، حركة شباب الوحدة الوطنية، حركة شايفنكم، والتحالف المصرى للأقليات".*


----------



## jajageorge (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصالح الأقباط والمسلمين ووأد فتنة كنيسة شبرا*

[YOUTUBE]crjMKmiR2Gw[/YOUTUBE]


----------

